# Why Ankha?



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

Why does everyone seems to want Ankha so badly?

She can go for anything between 15-40million bells. It's crazy.
How do you even safe up that much? Lol.

She's one of my "dreamies" but only because she was my favourite Islander on one of my Gamecube Towns.

Gonzo is probably my favourite Villager but he doesn't appear in New Leaf :'( (oops going off topic).

Am I missing something about Ankha in this version or?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 21, 2013)

Hipsters love Triangles, Pyramids are 3D Triangles, 3DS, therefore, Hipsters love Ankha.


----------



## SpellCheckJoe (Aug 21, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Hipsters love Triangles, Pyramids are 3D Triangles, 3DS, therefore, Hipsters love Ankha.



This is just stereotypical. 
I'd think they just like the Egyptian-style character.


----------



## crimsondeity (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd imagine it's because she's both cute and has an interesting design. The majority of the "wildly popular" villagers share these traits.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't get the Ankha craze either. Personally, I think other cat villagers are way cuter than her.  But it could just be because she's exotic? lol.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

had her as a starter, but traded her away for lucky
shes cute and shes funny but not a favorite of mine


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I think she has one of the best character designs in the game. I don't ever really see many villagers and think "Wow, that's actually really cool!" Like I have with Ankha. I think people just really like the villagers with special designs. Like Drago is a dragon, Frita is a burger and fries, Stitches looks like a stitched together teddy bear, and Merengue has a food horn. 

But she's also a really old character that a lot of players have memories of.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 21, 2013)

I like plain 'ol Kiki over Ankha any day <3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Aug 21, 2013)

SpellCheckJoe said:


> This is just stereotypical.
> I'd think they just like the Egyptian-style character.



xP My best friend loves Ankha and Lucky and wants them both in her town, because they're egyptian, like 3D triangles because she is the self proclaimed hipster queen.
^That is roughly what she told me a month ago. 

I do have another friend attempting to build an eygptian themed town, now we have pyramid and sphinx pwp and hybrids are easier I can see a lot of people wanting simillar.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Hipsters love Triangles, Pyramids are 3D Triangles, 3DS, therefore, Hipsters love Ankha.



Technically you can't get 3D Triangles; in geometry, triangles are only a 2D shape. Pyramids are a polyhedron 

But I guess people see everyone wants her so it becomes almost a craze :L

She's definitely exotic though 

I didn't know whether she was the only way to get certain items or something...


----------



## Beanie (Aug 21, 2013)

This is kind of like asking "why *insert any villager name here*". I personally don't like Ankha that much but she is really unique; although her shape is that of a cat but she definitely have some sort of ancient egypt theme going on and some people dig that.


----------



## chriss (Aug 21, 2013)

Ankha is popular for her unique look.
Really, if you look at all these super popular villagers, they all have some kinda of special feature over the others in their species.

Even if people are selling these villagers for a ton, I say just be happy that we even have the chance to "choose" our villagers.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think she has one of the best character designs in the game. I don't ever really see many villagers and think "Wow, that's actually really cool!" Like I have with Ankha. I think people just really like the villagers with special designs. Like Drago is a dragon, Frita is a burger and fries, Stitches looks like a stitched together teddy bear, and Merengue has a food horn.
> 
> But she's also a really old character that a lot of players have memories of.



I have drago. I didn't even realise he was a dragon lol.
How unobservant of me :/


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 21, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I have drago. I didn't even realise he was a dragon lol.
> How unobservant of me :/



He is an alligator xD Just resembles a dragon.

But yeah on topic, I love love cats and I personally don't care for her but she has a pretty unique design.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

Beanie said:


> This is kind of like asking "why *insert any villager name here*".



Not quite. Ankha is probably the most popular/wanted character on multiple forums.

And like I said, I wondered if she was a special character or a means of getting specific items or something cool.

You wouldn't get the same response if I asked "Why Gruff?" lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I have drago. I didn't even realise he was a dragon lol.
> How unobservant of me :/



Hahaha hijessicarose is right, he's an Alligator villager but he was designed to look like a dragon to make him more interesting!
But that is a tad unobservant xD


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Hahaha hijessicarose is right, he's an Alligator villager but he was designed to look like a dragon to make him more interesting!
> But that is a tad unobservant xD



i made a tumblr post with him in it and i didnt even know he was a dragon until 10 people commented OMFG THERES A DRAGON IN NEW LEAF??? (it should've been obvious to me because *drago*n

but i think villagers with cool designs are popular (like that rhino with a strawberry nose)


----------



## Beanie (Aug 21, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Not quite. Ankha is probably the most popular/wanted character on multiple forums.
> 
> And like I said, I wondered if she was a special character or a means of getting specific items or something cool.
> 
> You wouldn't get the same response if I asked "Why Gruff?" lol.




Actually, I would still reply the same. The difference is that Gruff is unique to one while Anhka is unique to a mass. None the less they share the same element of being "unique" as valued to some individual. I think there are a few that are far higher in demand. I believe Stitches went for a max of 100mill on reddit and I have never seen Anhka go that high yet. Just in a person's value is that I'm trying to say.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 21, 2013)

tsundere said:


> (it should've been obvious to me because *drago*n



I feel quite stupid now xD 



Beanie said:


> I believe Stitches went for a max of 100mill on reddit and I have never seen Anhka go that high yet. Just in a person's value is that I'm trying to say.



There are certainly a handful in high demand.
But 100million? Thats insanity.
It would be quicker to reset until you get a character than the time it takes to play the game and save that kind of money lol.


----------



## Boccages (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not fond of wild and bizarre characters such as Coco the zombie rabbit, Ankha the weird Egyptian cat, Stiches that looked like a dead cub or Lucky the mummy dog. In fact, if Lucky would move in my town, I'd be depressed about it.

I like cute animals : Olive, O'Hare, Lopez, Friga, Roald, Jambette. Gimme those !


----------



## SockHead (Aug 21, 2013)

Because she's a princess and I'm NEVER getting rid of her NEVER!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 21, 2013)

Egyptians used to worship cats > Ankha is Egyptian Cat > We must worship Ankha.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Olivitess (Aug 21, 2013)

Beanie said:


> I think there are a few that are far higher in demand. I believe Stitches went for a max of 100mill on reddit and I have never seen Anhka go that high yet.



HOW MUCH???? 1-1-100million..... that's insane.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2013)

I love the idea of an Egyptian-themed villager but I'm not really a fan of Ankha. I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Touko (Aug 21, 2013)

Ankha isn't my huge favorite but her design is nice because it's like she's a pharaoh.


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 21, 2013)

Personally I've loved and been fascinated by Ancient Egypt for as long as I can remember so I would love to have her in my town. I wouldn't pay for her though, I prefer getting characters randomly as I've discovered characters I love that I've never seen before by them turning up in my town. If she turns up in my town I may never let her leave


----------



## NinjanaMin (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a huge ancient Egypt buff and I do like ankha but I can think of villagers I like a 100 times more that no one seems to give the time of day!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know why for other people. Here's my reasons I want her:

1) I had her in the GC game on the island.
2) I really like ancient Egyptian designs and themes. As a cat lover, I actually have some mini statues of the goddess Bastet in my house. You know, the goddess with the cat head. Ankha is supposed to kinda sorta be a reference to Bast.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 21, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Egyptians used to worship cats > Ankha is Egyptian Cat > We must worship Ankha.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



This.


----------



## jPottie (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't like her at all, I was really surprised to find out she was so popular. I guess it's just cause she looks pretty unique. I wouldn't want her. :x


----------



## rivulet (Aug 21, 2013)

I like Ankha, but I don't really want her in my town because I already have a snooty.

I think some villagers are really popular because of their cute and unique designs. I mean, my town's got Merengue, Julian, Whitney, Marshal, Fauna, Lolly, Marina, Punchy and soon Zucker and Stitches.

A lot of them are the popular villagers, I guess my taste is similar to a lot of people's or something. xD


----------



## CHR:)S (Aug 21, 2013)

OMG thank you for this thread loool

I honestly didn't understand it either.. I think she's ugly and boring


----------



## sadbear (Apr 25, 2014)

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know why for other people. Here's my reasons I want her:
> 
> 1) I had her in the GC game on the island.
> 2) I really like ancient Egyptian designs and themes. As a cat lover, I actually have some mini statues of the goddess Bastet in my house. You know, the goddess with the cat head. Ankha is supposed to kinda sorta be a reference to Bast.



You can HAVE my Ankha fc 4742-5796-8120 I will add you ok?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 25, 2014)

While there are quite a few popular ones I don't like, Ankha is one that I actually DO REALLY REALLY like!

In ancient Egypt, they worshopped cats like gods, so she is an obvious reference to Egyptian Mythology! I LOVE mythology so much, so she is naturally a villager that would appeal to me.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 25, 2014)

Guys, this thread is many many *many *months old lol.


----------



## Titi (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't really like her myself as I prefer more generic and normal colored animals.
But she is cute and looks very unique! The fact that she is highly accessorized and themed probably is what makes her popular.

edit: OOPS so sorry  I didn't see that this was a necro'd thread.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree... I mean Ankha is REALLY cool and awesome and all, but I can't believe people are offering massive amounts of bells for her. Like good grief, just camp reset for her or something instead of spending over half of your savings o_o


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 25, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Technically you can't get 3D Triangles; in geometry, triangles are only a 2D shape. Pyramids are a polyhedron



This made me laugh, mainly because I'm a nerd and I'm constantly telling other people things like this.

EDIT: Whoops. didn't see how old this thread was. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, in that it's because of her special design. She's also a cat. She's unique (Egyptian). Her AC Wiki pic is so cute! I can see people having memories of her if they had her before, or just seeing her pic for the first time and falling in love. I also interacted with her in my campsite one day, and her personality and expressions were cute. Also, she's the only reason I can see someone ever getting that ugly Sphinx PWP, cuz otherwise it makes no sense. XD

EDIT: why does it matter if it's an old thread? If it started up again and people find the topic interesting, why can't we continue the discussion?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 25, 2014)

... omg... a new thing is going to be replacing the "why is marshall so popular" threads now...


ANYWAYS
She use to be my dreamie for many reason
1. She's a cat
2. Really like her colors
3. I have always wanted to visit Egypt and visit the pyramids and other historical sites. Since they seemed to be very advanced for their time and think it would be cool.

I only don't have her as a dreamie anymore because I got her in my cycle town and hated that she always frowned... always... never smiled... not even when happy...
It bothered me. >.>


A Crap. Didn't see first post date to see it was necro'ed.


----------



## Laurina (Apr 25, 2014)

I had Ankha for about a week and a half, maybe two and she asked to move out. I didn't hesitate so goodbye to her. I was so excited when she put her plot down. She just didn't catch my attention when she was walking around and whatnot. I got some weird negative vibes from her. I'm sure she is a lovely villager. I love her design. I probably didn't give her enough of a chance.


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't really like her, but I think a lot of people are drawn to her due to her unique design.  However , I think her being in such high demand (along with most teir one villager) takes a little bit of that away because so many people have her.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> hated that she always frowned... always... never smiled... not even when happy...
> It bothered me. >.>




See I think that's cute. It's why Marshal is cute too. My Monique is like that too. And then when she does smile, it's so cute and refreshing. I feel happy when she finally smiles.


----------



## elliottlukas (Apr 25, 2014)

a lot of people like her to go with Lucky (the egyptian dog) and the two PWP's the sphinx and the pyramid, since they're all egyptian style and can make a little area in their town designated to that theme.


----------



## Bearica (Apr 25, 2014)

I just think she's really cute. I didn't like her too much when she moved into my first town from the campsite but I got her as a starter in my second town and she's just so adorable and sweet. Plus she's really unique.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 25, 2014)

because she's an egyptian cat for god sakes


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's due to her design. Any villagers will unique designs become popular in one way or another. If not popular, then collectible.


----------

